# Fires...what is Chevy doing during the NHTSB investigation?



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...probably on the advice of their *legions-of-lawyers*: _"...deny, deny, deny..."







_..."Yes," I am cynical, but the truth remains...


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Philly Ken said:


> The recent investigation that the NHTSB has on the '11 and '12 Cruze has me concerned. While I might be able to get myself out in time, getting my kids that are buckled in car seats in the back out in time, should a fire occur, has me worried. Is Chevy doing their own investigation?


They're doing what any rational car maker would; dealing with the anti-GM/Chrysler media that tries to blow everything out of proportion. 

I think the number of engine fires found is under 7 if I remember correctly. 7 out of half a million cars sold makes you seriously wonder if this is really the auto maker's problem or if someone did a sloppy oil change or screwed something else up while working on the car. 

I'm not at all worried about it in my Cruze. If that number starts to rise sharply, I'll start getting concerned, but at this point I'm chalking these up as isolated incidents.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

*NOTE* -- _"tongue-in-cheek"_ comment: The *Cruze* is an awfully big *Pinto* replacement.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

The media harks on foreign companies just as much as GM/Chrysler. Those two also have a long history of recalls so the attention should come as not much of a surprise.

I'd imagine they'll play on the fact that there are XXX,XXX Cruzes running around without issues though. Lol


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

70AARCUDA said:


> *NOTE* -- _"tongue-in-cheek"_ comment: The *Cruze* is an awfully big *Pinto* replacement.


I thought you had to be rear-ended for this.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

obermd said:


> I thought you had to be *rear-ended *for this.


...only in the movie "*TOP SECRET*" starring Val Kilmer, where you gotta 'beware' of bulls in Germany (wink,wink)!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

70AARCUDA said:


> *NOTE* -- _"tongue-in-cheek"_ comment: The *Cruze* is an awfully big *Pinto* replacement.


Jeep Liberties already took that award.

Jeep Liberty 2004 WARNING - Off-Road Forums & Discussion Groups


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

Odds of being struck by lightning in one's lifetime 1/3000

Odds of your Cruze catching fire are a lot lower.

I'm not losing sleep over lightning, so i'm certainly not concerned about the Cruze.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

I am not overly worried about a fire in my Cruze. All vehicles are susceptible to fire. And I see it's partly as the media trying to create a bigger story than there is so far.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Hoon said:


> Odds of being struck by lightning in one's lifetime 1/3000
> 
> Odds of your Cruze catching fire are a lot lower.
> 
> I'm not losing sleep over lightning, so i'm certainly not concerned about the Cruze.



I think I calculated to be somewhere around 1 in 51,xxx. This is really bothering me at all.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...logically, it (bursting into fire) should only really bother *people* when it happens to *their* car, if *they're* in it.

...sorta like how cancer, bad-luck, and death only _"...really happens..." _to *others*...uh, huh.



*PUBLIC WARNING *- the above is a bonafide *D.A.*(***) observation!
(***) = *D.A.* = Devils Advocate.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

So there still remains a slight chance of SCC? SPONTANEOUS CRUZE COMBUSTION 

Sent from my DROID3


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> *PUBLIC WARNING *- the above is a bonafide *D.A.*(***) observation!
> (***) = *D.A.* = Devils Advocate.


But the devil is in the details and that's what seems to be missing with this set of events. I'll bet the folks who have had their Cruze burn to the ground have left the scene, so to speak. Insurance paid a settlement and the owners have moved on to new rides (most likely NOT a Cruze). Remember CrispyCruze? The details are now lost between the manufacturer, the Feds., and the insurance companies involved. As my late Father-In-Law used to say "Don't hold your hand over your butt waiting for an answer."


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

So basically you are saying you can crap in one hand and wish in the other and see which hand gets filled first? **** I love that saying!

Sent from my DROID3


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Jim Frye said:


> As my late Father-In-Law used to say "Don't hold your hand over your butt *waiting for an answer*."


...yep, I heard it as:

_"...WISH in one hand and SH!T in the other, and see which one fills-up faster..."
_


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Fecal Facts And Hopeful Dreams is brought to you by the letter "S"!


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

This discussion crapped out.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

GoldenCruze said:


> This discussion *crapped* out.


...so much for the _"*Diary of Diarrhea Dialogs*."_


----------

